# my new donkey may be a hermaphrodite?



## susana

Just purchased an aged donkey from a friend of mine. We initally thought it was a jenny...had teats, named Millie...couldn't really inspect real close since the big Ox in the field decided it was time for us to move on. Had my Farrier come up to take a look at the feet...says it's a jack! Totallly confused, get him home...check once again...has teats right next to his stuff! I'm kinda confused, never encountered anything like this before. We bought him since his super sweet nature won us over..he just follows you around like a puppy. We have now changed his name to Monty lol! Anyone ever encounter anything like this?


----------



## ErikaS.

I'm fairly certain that all mammals (except for marsupials and sea mammals) have teats: male and female. I haven't looked under my ponies, but I know my goat boys have little teats next to their "stuff". So, it isn't the teats that makes the difference, it's the "frank and beans".  He's probably not a hermy.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor

ErikaS. said:


> I'm fairly certain that all mammals (except for marsupials and sea mammals) have teats: male and female. I haven't looked under my ponies, but I know my goat boys have little teats next to their "stuff". So, it isn't the teats that makes the difference, it's the "frank and beans".  He's probably not a hermy.


Well said and correct.

Dr Taylor


----------



## LAZY J MINIS

HAD THE SAME THOUGH WHEN I GOT MY BOYS. THEY ARE MADE THAT WAY. HAVE FUN THEY ARE WONDERFUL CHARACTERS.


----------



## susana

Thanks so much lol! I really thought I was seeing things since the teats are so prominent (they look like they belong to a nursing mother) Glad to know that he is a normal boy...thought I would have to change his name to PAT.




He's such a sweetheart...I'm head over heels for him already!


----------



## frostedpineminis

it is probably easier to sex an donkey/ horse ect from the hind end








girls




boys


----------



## Nathan Luszcz

Oh, it is VERY possible to have an intersex horse. They aren't uncommon. But in this case, you have discovered a male donkey characteristic: they all have sheath teats! Never seen them before on any horse other than jacks (and johns). They aren't in the same place, nor are they actual teats, as far as I know. Just an interesting characteristic!


----------



## mini horse mania

I know how you feel susana- when we first brought home a boer goat buck---he had teats too! I thought it was the funniest thing!!


----------



## disneyhorse

Donkeys DO have "sheath teats" much more pronounced than horses.

I have seen a couple of horses with sheath teats... One was very slow and I always joked he must actually be a mule!


----------



## Bingo's Buck

We have also recently gotten in to donkeys, though ours are regular sized donks. They are interesting critters to say the least. When we took ours in ( they where a rescue kinda deal ) they where on the wild side, but now they have calmed right down. The baby stays with our mini, and is a character and a half! We also thought something like the OP when we first noticed the sheath teats. We have had horses all my life, but never noticed teats on our geldings so I'm sure we where Kodak when we discovered the donkeys and sheath teats.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

frostedpineminis said:


> it is probably easier to sex an donkey/ horse ect from the hind end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys


WOW You know you are on a horse forum when you see pictures like this LOL!!!!



:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting



Very informative though!


----------



## donnalee

Verrrrry interesting. If I ever write a book about donkeys I'll remember this info.


----------

